

Busted iPhone 3GS - picdit
http://refinedshot.com/2011/09/busted-iphone-3gs/

======
lylejohnson
I'm still using the 3GS that I bought about a week after they went on sale,
and it works like a charm (though I too may upgrade next week, depending on
what gets announced). Luck of the draw, I guess, though it sucks that Apple
wasn't able to give you any more concrete diagnosis of what's wrong.

